# IGF effects?



## cerberus16sk (Jan 31, 2014)

I've used 3 vials of GHRP-6 which had very profound effects. It felt great while I was on. I felt younger, bigger pumps, incredible stamina (no rest between heavy sets), rediculous appetite.. but the combination of eating a lot and the fact that GH raises blood sugar ended up giving me pretty bad insulin resistance which I have since reversed. I also attribute it to some vitamin and mineral deficiencies.-- I know that IGF is made from GH in the liver but -- From what i'm reading IGF seems almost like the opposite because it increase insulin sensitivity, and makes more muscle cells .. but won't necessarily effect bone? I dont like the bone growth I got from GHRP. my arms are longer, jaw is longer, etc. I have gone from well built to skinny. My hips grew and I look like an adolescent again. I read that IGF is responsible for puberty and the growth spurt and can even assist in PCT. I also read it is good for the heart. I'm hoping it can put some much needed weight on me and help my adolescent like body mature. I've read and im hoping for a more masculine look.. Ive read great things abhout it it but things arent always like what you read, and people don't really warn you about ALL the possible side-effects from these things. From what I read you only have to worry about going Hypo, and that high doses means the extra will be binding to your intestines. I have some IGF LR3 sitting in my freezer right now. I havent reconstituted it yet.. But I would really like to use it pre-workout for the incredible pumps.. however, i know heavy lifting upregulates IGF recepters in muscle so a lot of people use it post workout. My plan was to bring it in the car and pin literally right before I walk into the gym, and then by the time it's circulating I should already be doing some heavy lifting. --- Sorry my enter key doesnt work on this site for some reason. So now that i've told you a little about me, could some of you tell me in detail the effects you got from IGF, and how you would reccomend using it. I havent really gotten to the planning stage yet but it looks like 50mcg is the right dose and probably once a day at most because it initiates a cellular response that takes 72 hours and uses a lot of energy, thence the tired feeling people get. - LET ME KNOW, EXPERTS!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## bucknaked (Jan 31, 2014)

cerberus16sk said:


> I've used 3 vials of GHRP-6 which had very profound effects. It felt great while I was on. I felt younger, bigger pumps, incredible stamina (no rest between heavy sets), rediculous appetite.. but the combination of eating a lot and the fact that GH raises blood sugar ended up giving me pretty bad insulin resistance which I have since reversed. I also attribute it to some vitamin and mineral deficiencies.-- I know that IGF is made from GH in the liver but -- From what i'm reading IGF seems almost like the opposite because it increase insulin sensitivity, and makes more muscle cells .. but won't necessarily effect bone? I dont like the bone growth I got from GHRP. my arms are longer, jaw is longer, etc. I have gone from well built to skinny. My hips grew and I look like an adolescent again. I read that IGF is responsible for puberty and the growth spurt and can even assist in PCT. I also read it is good for the heart. I'm hoping it can put some much needed weight on me and help my adolescent like body mature. I've read and im hoping for a more masculine look.. Ive read great things abhout it it but things arent always like what you read, and people don't really warn you about ALL the possible side-effects from these things. From what I read you only have to worry about going Hypo, and that high doses means the extra will be binding to your intestines. I have some IGF LR3 sitting in my freezer right now. I havent reconstituted it yet.. But I would really like to use it pre-workout for the incredible pumps.. however, i know heavy lifting upregulates IGF recepters in muscle so a lot of people use it post workout. My plan was to bring it in the car and pin literally right before I walk into the gym, and then by the time it's circulating I should already be doing some heavy lifting. --- Sorry my enter key doesnt work on this site for some reason. So now that i've told you a little about me, could some of you tell me in detail the effects you got from IGF, and how you would reccomend using it. I havent really gotten to the planning stage yet but it looks like 50mcg is the right dose and probably once a day at most because it initiates a cellular response that takes 72 hours and uses a lot of energy, thence the tired feeling people get. - LET ME KNOW, EXPERTS!!! Thank you!!!




Hey, I researched IGF for over a year before I used it and although there are a lot of guys who will disagree with me on this, but I assure you without any doubt I am 100% right and those who tell ya different have not done real research... BB forums and bro science isnt research... I did 40mcgs ed in 20mcg doses... once in the morning and the other no less than "4hrs post workout". The results I gained were literally nothing short of  amazing!! What would normally take 3 months on AAS only took 3 weeks... I took 250mgs of Omandren Test split dose on mon & thurs... If you take IGF too soon after your work out it will keep yoir cells from proliferating because your body is producing IGF ec1 and if igflr3 is injected too soon p/w it will canxel your bodies natural produced MGF.


----------



## cerberus16sk (Feb 1, 2014)

bucknaked said:


> Hey, I researched IGF for over a year before I used it and although there are a lot of guys who will disagree with me on this, but I assure you without any doubt I am 100% right and those who tell ya different have not done real research... BB forums and bro science isnt research... I did 40mcgs ed in 20mcg doses... once in the morning and the other no less than "4hrs post workout". The results I gained were literally nothing short of  amazing!! What would normally take 3 months on AAS only took 3 weeks... I took 250mgs of Omandren Test split dose on mon & thurs... If you take IGF too soon after your work out it will keep yoir cells from proliferating because your body is producing IGF ec1 and if igflr3 is injected too soon p/w it will canxel your bodies natural produced MGF.



thank you so much..


----------



## cerberus16sk (Feb 1, 2014)

people say i overthink things, but its way better to be safe than sorry. i did a good job reading and applying my knowledge with insulin so im not necessarily scared for my life with this one.. but im nervous about the permanent changes that will be taking place. thank you for your honest and unbiased response. so i have 1mg.. any advice on how to reconstitute and dose for 20mcg? i want to follow your protocol. im used to doing 5mg vials with 2.5 mcg of water.. i know with that 100mcg is 5iu.. i could figure it out on my own but i figured it might be good to post it in here for others and make my life easier. also.. i reconstituted my ghrp6 and my triptorelin with sterile saline for rinsing your eyes and kept them in the freezer just above freezing tempurature so it stayed a liquid and the triptorelin stayed good for like 9 months. i had that stuff forever and it worked.. so do i REALLY have to use this ascetic acid that people says causes scar tissue and necrosis? is the IGF really going to break down that fast if i keep it freezing cold?


----------



## cerberus16sk (Feb 1, 2014)

bump?


----------



## Christsean (Feb 1, 2014)

Bucknaked if I were taking CJC-1295 no DAC and GHRP-6 to secrete a natural shot of HGH, would I still need to take IGF-1, since HGH stimulates IGF-1 production?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cerberus16sk (Feb 2, 2014)

is there any reason not to take it with nolvadex? i know nolva is supposed to lower IGF levels.. so i wonder what taking them together does if anything.. i would like to as i'm just coming off a cycle and IGF is said to help aid in natural test recovery


----------



## cerberus16sk (Feb 2, 2014)

i did some reading and it appears nolva only lowers IGF because it lowers GH output.. but running them together should be ok


----------



## bucknaked (Feb 2, 2014)

cerberus16sk said:


> people say i overthink things, but its way better to be safe than sorry. i did a good job reading and applying my knowledge with insulin so im not necessarily scared for my life with this one.. but im nervous about the permanent changes that will be taking place. thank you for your honest and unbiased response. so i have 1mg.. any advice on how to reconstitute and dose for 20mcg? i want to follow your protocol. im used to doing 5mg vials with 2.5 mcg of water.. i know with that 100mcg is 5iu.. i could figure it out on my own but i figured it might be good to post it in here for others and make my life easier. also.. i reconstituted my ghrp6 and my triptorelin with sterile saline for rinsing your eyes and kept them in the freezer just above freezing tempurature so it stayed a liquid and the triptorelin stayed good for like 9 months. i had that stuff forever and it worked.. so do i REALLY have to use this ascetic acid that people says causes scar tissue and necrosis? is the IGF really going to break down that fast if i keep it freezing cold?



Ive only used it twice... once was an attempt to repair the nerve damage i have in my right forearm and rear delt caused by ruptured disc... It didnt work but it was worth a try. Both times I used 1 ml of AA because I didnt wanna take a chance on it degrading before i used it all... 1 ml to 1mg made 20mcgs two tics on the bsir


----------



## bucknaked (Feb 2, 2014)

Christsean said:


> Bucknaked if I were taking CJC-1295 no DAC and GHRP-6 to secrete a natural shot of HGH, would I still need to take IGF-1, since HGH stimulates IGF-1 production?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I cant decide on this question... I think if it were me, and I already knew without a doubt how well they worked in igf production, I would add IGF1LR3 only because the modified version lasts longer in your system. The GHRP and GHRHs peptides only stimulate your own natural GH pulses which is awesome but yoi have to keep in mind its only gonna be in natural amounts... Nothing off the charts unless youre comparing it to age vs age relation. For me personally, I decided for now, my fitness goals dont require GH 191 or the GHRPs... but I definitely see them in my future. And those are the exact two I will use myself except Im gonna try the 2 and the 6 to see which one I like better...


----------



## bucknaked (Feb 2, 2014)

Man, Ive read so many therories as to how long it will stay good on these boards but from the research ive read it doest require AA... i have sodium chloride n bac water mix for my next round of it... I dont think freezing it helps it tho. I thot i read it degrades it if its frozen after its been mixed. I'd have to look it up tho to give an intelligent answer.n.


----------



## cerberus16sk (Feb 3, 2014)

from what ive read from some manufacturers is that saline, aa, and bac water will all work.. and keep it stable for at least 2 months if properly refrigerated. igf-1 is very fragile but lr3 is more stable because of the extra molecules attached. but igf lr3 has very much in common with the other peptides, so there is no reason it needs to be treated differently. it also does not need to be injected bilaterally. some say that aa is only to kill germs and there is no proof it is necessary to be found. others say that its to keep it from bonding to the surface of the glass but i'm not so sure about that..just bro science and supply in demand. my IGF came with plain sterile water. i've used saline for both GHRP and triptorelin and i used up the GHRP but the triptorelin stayed good for like 9 months. im going to go ahead and reconstitute mine with saline right now and start the IGF.. i usually feel things very quickly, my metabolism is fast and im sensitive to changes in my body. my bodyfat is low, i'm in excellent shape (boxing) .. i'll let you guys know how it goes and if my IGF degrades fast i'll let you guys know but i'm sure that wont happen.


----------



## cerberus16sk (Feb 3, 2014)

i did it this morning.. 40mcg subq. i could feel it almost immediately after i shot it. very insulin-like. very dangerous. i almost died. dont touch this stuff unless you're very experienced.


----------



## bucknaked (Feb 3, 2014)

Hence IGF Insulin Growth Factor... I think you should have tried the split dose method since youry produces it over the entire day instead of all at once... Same reason I split my trt doses in smaller more frequent doses as the body doesnt send 250mgs all at once... so only makes sense to try n mirror the bodies natural production system. imo


----------



## cerberus16sk (Feb 3, 2014)

honestly it didnt almost kill me. it is insulin-like. it makes me hungry constantly and i slept very deeply for a long time. hard to wake up and hop out of bed like i usually did.. there was a long slow waking period. i was supposed to meet someone 2 hours ago but i decided to sleep instead. i already have DOMS from my workout this morning. i was pretty strong for my first day back lifting. i was training for some fights but my opponents didnt show up. honestly i was kinda scared at first of the insulin like effects, i started feeling really hungry and i stayed like that even to the point of getting heartburn so i had to go eat some mcdonalds.. i did some more reading and it appears it can cause dangerously low levels of phospherous which can lead to low blood pressure and the heart stopping. im not using a high dose, but every day use with hard training could possibly cause this. whats a good quick way to get some phospherous in me? with insulin you had to make sure you had potassium to stop your lungs from getting paralyzed so i would just drink a couple cans of yoohoo. today i took an animal pack to get some phospherous but id like to make sure i get some extra. -- Mike Arnold.. what vitamins/minerals/supplements should i be making sure i take with this? i know with insulin its hydrolyzed whey, glutamine, creatine, leucine.. this seems a little different but similar..


----------



## Mike Arnold (Feb 3, 2014)

cerberus16sk said:


> honestly it didnt almost kill me. it is insulin-like. it makes me hungry constantly and i slept very deeply for a long time. hard to wake up and hop out of bed like i usually did.. there was a long slow waking period. i was supposed to meet someone 2 hours ago but i decided to sleep instead. i already have DOMS from my workout this morning. i was pretty strong for my first day back lifting. i was training for some fights but my opponents didnt show up. honestly i was kinda scared at first of the insulin like effects, i started feeling really hungry and i stayed like that even to the point of getting heartburn so i had to go eat some mcdonalds.. i did some more reading and it appears it can cause dangerously low levels of phospherous which can lead to low blood pressure and the heart stopping. im not using a high dose, but every day use with hard training could possibly cause this. whats a good quick way to get some phospherous in me? with insulin you had to make sure you had potassium to stop your lungs from getting paralyzed so i would just drink a couple cans of yoohoo. today i took an animal pack to get some phospherous but id like to make sure i get some extra. -- Mike Arnold.. what vitamins/minerals/supplements should i be making sure i take with this? i know with insulin its hydrolyzed whey, glutamine, creatine, leucine.. this seems a little different but similar..



I don't understand your question.  Right now, all I see you asking me is you asking what vitamins you should take to keep your heart from stopping.  Please word you question so I don't need to read the rest of the thread.  Thanks much.


----------



## cerberus16sk (Feb 4, 2014)

i was afraid i was gonna pass out from going hypo at work.. had to drink soda and eat the whole time..  felt bad man. luckily it was a monday


----------



## Christsean (Feb 4, 2014)

cerberus16sk said:


> i was afraid i was gonna pass out from going hypo at work.. had to drink soda and eat the whole time..  felt bad man. luckily it was a monday



I ran some DES about a month ago and I couldn't get the dosage and sugar intake right because I went hypo a couple of times. I felt horrible by the end of the run.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Feb 4, 2014)

wow who are yall getting your igf from i can do 100-150 mcg or more at one time along with 3ius of hgh and cjc and ipam i dont feel nothing just great pumps ,fat lose etc .


----------



## Christsean (Feb 4, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> wow who are yall getting your igf from i can do 100-150 mcg or more at one time along with 3ius of hgh and cjc and ipam i dont feel nothing just great pumps ,fat lose etc .



It may be you don't respond the same to it. I used DES and it dropped me low. But my blood sugar is typically real low anyway. So even a slight drop could put me below the fun line.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Feb 4, 2014)

You only grow from IGF-1 if you are still in the growing phase of your life... so if you are 20 or older, the growing was in your mind. 



cerberus16sk said:


> I've used 3 vials of GHRP-6 which had very profound effects. It felt great while I was on. I felt younger, bigger pumps, incredible stamina (no rest between heavy sets), rediculous appetite.. but the combination of eating a lot and the fact that GH raises blood sugar ended up giving me pretty bad insulin resistance which I have since reversed. I also attribute it to some vitamin and mineral deficiencies.-- I know that IGF is made from GH in the liver but -- From what i'm reading IGF seems almost like the opposite because it increase insulin sensitivity, and makes more muscle cells .. but won't necessarily effect bone? I dont like the bone growth I got from GHRP. my arms are longer, jaw is longer, etc. I have gone from well built to skinny. My hips grew and I look like an adolescent again. I read that IGF is responsible for puberty and the growth spurt and can even assist in PCT. I also read it is good for the heart. I'm hoping it can put some much needed weight on me and help my adolescent like body mature. I've read and im hoping for a more masculine look.. Ive read great things abhout it it but things arent always like what you read, and people don't really warn you about ALL the possible side-effects from these things. From what I read you only have to worry about going Hypo, and that high doses means the extra will be binding to your intestines. I have some IGF LR3 sitting in my freezer right now. I havent reconstituted it yet.. But I would really like to use it pre-workout for the incredible pumps.. however, i know heavy lifting upregulates IGF recepters in muscle so a lot of people use it post workout. My plan was to bring it in the car and pin literally right before I walk into the gym, and then by the time it's circulating I should already be doing some heavy lifting. --- Sorry my enter key doesnt work on this site for some reason. So now that i've told you a little about me, could some of you tell me in detail the effects you got from IGF, and how you would reccomend using it. I havent really gotten to the planning stage yet but it looks like 50mcg is the right dose and probably once a day at most because it initiates a cellular response that takes 72 hours and uses a lot of energy, thence the tired feeling people get. - LET ME KNOW, EXPERTS!!! Thank you!!!


----------



## cerberus16sk (Feb 6, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> wow who are yall getting your igf from i can do 100-150 mcg or more at one time along with 3ius of hgh and cjc and ipam i dont feel nothing just great pumps ,fat lose etc .



well if you run hgh and cjc with it that means it raises your blood sugar which counteracts the insulin like effects


----------



## cerberus16sk (Feb 6, 2014)

BoatsN'Hoes said:


> You only grow from IGF-1 if you are still in the growing phase of your life... so if you are 20 or older, the growing was in your mind.



where is your reading comprehension? this is my first time doing IGF ive been on it for 3 days. ghrp did make my arms, feet, and jaw grow but i didnt get much taller..


----------



## cerberus16sk (Feb 6, 2014)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> wow who are yall getting your igf from i can do 100-150 mcg or more at one time along with 3ius of hgh and cjc and ipam i dont feel nothing just great pumps ,fat lose etc .



if i did 150 mcg of this stuff.. im pretty sure id die from hypoglycemia..


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Feb 19, 2014)

IGF-1 without a doubt is the best peptide, even way better then HGH itself which is overrated and overpriced. Ive been using both since 1992. The IGF-1 def packs much more punch then HGH, and this makes sense considering all the pathways of HGH injections are via the liver producing IGF-1. Most of the IGF-1 out there is bogus though. Fakes, unstable or from China(not regulated). I was one of the first to use real IGF-1 from Gropep Australia, the company which had the patent and originally developed the product back in late 80s/early 90s. Anyways, you want to use the LongR3 version and real receptor grade if you can get it. Note, receptor grade is much more expensive and not for the $50 bogus you see. Just go to gropeps website or any US stem cell research company and see how much it is. With that being said, 50mcg/day of the real deal is sufficient. It will make your peripheral nerves grow. Amazing pumps and fat loss. Muscles will be pumped and protruded. Great for bones and injury healing too. If you need further info guys PM me.


----------



## Christsean (Feb 20, 2014)

THEIGF-1MAN said:


> IGF-1 without a doubt is the best peptide, even way better then HGH itself which is overrated and overpriced. Ive been using both since 1992. The IGF-1 def packs much more punch then HGH, and this makes sense considering all the pathways of HGH injections are via the liver producing IGF-1. Most of the IGF-1 out there is bogus though. Fakes, unstable or from China(not regulated). I was one of the first to use real IGF-1 from Gropep Australia, the company which had the patent and originally developed the product back in late 80s/early 90s. Anyways, you want to use the LongR3 version and real receptor grade if you can get it. Note, receptor grade is much more expensive and not for the $50 bogus you see. Just go to gropeps website or any US stem cell research company and see how much it is. With that being said, 50mcg/day of the real deal is sufficient. It will make your peripheral nerves grow. Amazing pumps and fat loss. Muscles will be pumped and protruded. Great for bones and injury healing too. If you need further info guys PM me.



When you get 4 more posts pm me with more info

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## THEIGF-1MAN (Feb 26, 2014)

My igf-1 blog is up, great info based on real world results and applications. Hope it helps...


----------



## BoatsN'Hoes (Feb 26, 2014)

cerberus16sk said:


> where is your reading comprehension? this is my first time doing IGF ive been on it for 3 days. ghrp did make my arms, feet, and jaw grow but i didnt get much taller..



You're missing the point, the same thing applies with IGF-1 as does GHRP. Where are your critical thinking skills?


----------



## cerberus16sk (Sep 9, 2015)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> wow who are yall getting your igf from i can do 100-150 mcg or more at one time along with 3ius of hgh and cjc and ipam i dont feel nothing just great pumps ,fat lose etc .



hgh and cjc/ipam will raise blood sugar so it counteracts the IGF.. without IGF those GH boosters can cause diabetes because the liver cant produce enough IGF to keep up. the elevated BG causes hyperinsulinemia.. but im not a doctor


----------



## cerberus16sk (Sep 9, 2015)

BoatsN'Hoes said:


> You're missing the point, the same thing applies with IGF-1 as does GHRP. Where are your critical thinking skills?



sorry for being rude I don't know what got into me


----------

